
Rage-studying neuroscientist says we’re all capable of doing something terrible - howard941
https://qz.com/1348203/a-neuroscientist-who-studies-rage-says-were-all-capable-of-doing-something-terrible/
======
staticautomatic
History has made this conclusion so abundantly clear that anyone who forgets
it or pretends it's not real is a fool.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
While history shows in any given population, there are reliably _some people_
who fit this profile, it by no means justifies the conclusion that all people
can be monsters.

~~~
staticautomatic
I couldn't disagree more. All people are capable of monstrous things in the
right circumstances.

